# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Responsabilità dell'amministratore di una SRL

## ginolobrigida

Salve a tutti,
in caso di fallimento di una srl, l'amministratore è responsabile per le tasse che la società non riesce a pagare? cioè oltre all'IVA e l'IRPEF, se la società non ha versato i contributi dell'amministratore, cosa succede? equitalia può ipotecare i beni personali dell'amministratore per riscuotere il credito?  
C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? 
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente. 
Cordiali Saluti
Gino

----------


## Enrico Larocca

In linea di massima, no. Però i creditori potrebbero decidere di avviare un'azione di responsabilità civile contro il vecchio amministratore per _mala gestio_.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Salve a tutti,
> in caso di fallimento di una srl, l'amministratore è responsabile per le tasse che la società non riesce a pagare? cioè oltre all'IVA e l'IRPEF, se la società non ha versato i contributi dell'amministratore, cosa succede? equitalia può ipotecare i beni personali dell'amministratore per riscuotere il credito? 
> Gino

  Innanzitutto bisogna verificare se la società è fallibile. Poi verificare a quanto ammonta l'IVA non pagata, sperando che sia almeno stata correttamente liquidata e che la società abbia presentato bilanci e dichiarativi. Se l'unico creditore è, direttamente o indirettamente, lo stato, putroppo equitalia si presenterà presto. Magari altri creditori sarebbero meno attivi, ma loro non mollano, soprattutto se c'è qualcosa da aggredire (vedi immobili dell'amministratore).

----------


## ginolobrigida

Scusate, ma non ho capito molto bene. Se la società non ha versato i contributi dell'amministratore, oltre a IVA e Irpef, Equitalia può aggredire i beni immobili dell'amministratore? ci sono dei riferimenti legislativi su questo?

----------


## paolopoul

> Scusate, ma non ho capito molto bene. Se la società non ha versato i contributi dell'amministratore, oltre a IVA e Irpef, Equitalia può aggredire i beni immobili dell'amministratore? ci sono dei riferimenti legislativi su questo?

  Per aggredire i beni dell'amministratore occorre proporre un'azione di responsabilità contro di lui. NOn è una cosa automatica (art. 2394 bis cc)

----------


## ginolobrigida

Capisco, ma in quali casi i creditori possono agire con un'azione di responsabilità? quali sono i presupposti? cosa si intende per mala gestio nello specifico?

----------


## Luca Bi

Visto l'interesse per l'argomento (data la grigia situazione economica in giro), pubblichiamo un parere sul corretto comportamento del liquidatore di una società depatrimonializzata: Srl in liquidazione e patrimonio netto negativo

----------


## robil

In linea teorica cioè di lettura del testo delle norme un amministratore non è responsabile di eventuali inadempimenti della società salvo si dimostri la sua colpa o il dolo. 
In linea pratica ed in particolare nella generalità dei casi (piccole società in cui l'amministratore è anche il socio o comunque se si tratta di società gestite a "livello famigliare") è difficile mantere separato l'inadempimento dalla responsabilità dell'amministratore. Si realizza quindi un rischio concreto molto forte che i creditori (sia Stato che privati) possano agire nei confronti dell'amministratore fino persino al suo patrimonio privato (estraneo alla società). Per far questo tuttavia si deve dimostrare la colpa o il dolo nella gestione che avrebbe portato all'inadempimento o al default (fallimento).  
Non è possibile quindi dare una risposta certa senza conoscere esattamente la fattispecie concreta e i motivi che hanno determinato il mancato versamento di tasse e contributi piuttosto che il pagamento dei creditori. Se questo fosse dipeso da scelte di gestione avventate dell'amministratore (esempio investimenti errati) di certo l'amministratore rischia anche il suo patrimonio (e quindi eventuali immobili). Se al contrario il mancato pagamento non è dipeso dalle "mosse" dell'amministratore questo non rischierebbe alcunchè. E comunque difficile tracciare i confini sull'individuazione della colpa o meno. 
L'argomento è trattato a lungo su altre discussioni in questo forum.

----------

